# Why dogs bite people



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Click on the pic to enlarge, then click again to enlarge further once it loads.

.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

VERYgood asprn..But your off you head :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

moblee said:


> VERYgood asprn..But your off you head :lol: :lol:


And your point is? nlyamother:

Dougie.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

He's off his head? :? 

There's some dog owners need certifying! :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> And your point is? nlyamother:


No point,whats the point :?: Its pointless :!:

Your pics made me laugh,lot of Effort


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> Click on the pic to enlarge, then click again to enlarge further once it loads.
> 
> .


Definately a joke I can't find the pic :roll: must need my eyes retesting :lol:

Anne


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Where have they gone Dougie :?: 
They were good Honest :!: 

phil


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There's certainly no point now :-(

What did I miss?

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Dang.  The pic crashed & burned - sorry. Now reattached, with even more pics.  

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Our lottie feels the cold but doesn't take kindly to inappropriate remarks about her fleece

(a cut down child's one with a SouthPark image)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Our lottie feels the cold but doesn't take kindly to inappropriate remarks about her fleece


Geez. Neither would I.

Dougie.


----------

